# hi all can i join in?



## twinnie (Sep 19, 2010)

hi guys just seen this i have losted a lot of weight in the past year nearly 3 stone gone down 3 dress sizes but for my idea weight i would like to lose another stone but i need help i will weight myself tomorrow and i am hoping to start going to zumba classes to tone up a bit 
will hopefully put piccy up


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Vickie the more the merrier we are all in this together hun xxx

can i ask whats zumba? x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Twinnie,

Of course you can join in - fabulous weight loss so far.
Remember to pledge and then if you want to update the total group loss thread each week you lose!!!

Nice to have you on board - and if I can support or encourage in any way, please pm me!


----------



## twinnie (Sep 19, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Hey Vickie the more the merrier we are all in this together hun xxx
> 
> can i ask whats zumba? x



its a new excersise class that does  latin dancing and weights it mean to be really good a couple of the girls at work do it and we are trying to get a dvd so we can do it on the night shift {dont tell the boss lol}


----------



## am64 (Sep 19, 2010)

lovely to hear from you twinnie ....and good luck with the Zumba sounds like fun ??


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2010)

twinnie said:


> its a new excersise class that does  latin dancing and weights it mean to be really good a couple of the girls at work do it and we are trying to get a dvd so we can do it on the night shift {dont tell the boss lol}



sounds great hun 

well done on losing all that weight so far, good going x


----------



## MargB (Sep 20, 2010)

Someone at Slimming World talks about Zumba - sounds good!!


----------

